# Webcamd USB Gamepads



## Sean (Sep 23, 2022)

What USB gamepad is compatible with webcamd?


----------



## Tieks (Sep 24, 2022)

Don't know, but these steps may help you find out:
`cd /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd
make patch
grep -R gamepad *`
When finished, don't forget to `make clean`.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2022)

Lots work without webcamd.








						What is the status of game controller hardware support?
					

Hi all,  Recently (as in over the last 6 months), I've seen a bit more activity related to gaming on FreeBSD. Possibly because I'm paying attention to it more. This combined with the fact that FreeBSD 11.2 (and 12) have hardware graphics drivers for current (or near current) Intel (and AMD) GPUs...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



Still using my Logitech F310


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2022)

Does F501 Logitech rumble effect work on FreeBSD? I want to upgrade.


----------



## Tieks (Sep 25, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Does F501 Logitech rumble effect work on FreeBSD?


Okay, just for you:

`cd /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd
make patch
grep -R Logitech *`

Cut from the output from grep:

`work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xc21d, "Logitech Gamepad F310", 0, XTYPE_XBOX360 },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xc21e, "Logitech Gamepad F510", 0, XTYPE_XBOX360 },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xc21f, "Logitech Gamepad F710", 0, XTYPE_XBOX360 },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xc242, "Logitech Chillstream Controller", 0, XTYPE_XBOX360 },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xca84, "Logitech Xbox Cordless Controller", 0, XTYPE_XBOX },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xca88, "Logitech Compact Controller for Xbox", 0, XTYPE_XBOX },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xca8a, "Logitech Precision Vibration Feedback Wheel", 0, XTYPE_XBOX },
work/linux-5.17-rc1/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:    { 0x046d, 0xcaa3, "Logitech DriveFx Racing Wheel", 0, XTYPE_XBOX360 },`

Here, the Logitech vendor ID (0x046d, command usbconfig will show you that) and the product ID are used to identify the device. I see an F510, but not F501.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 25, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Lots work without webcamd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, i always have used the default things like uhid. I do currently play American Truck Simulator over Wine and it can find my CSL gamepad out of the box.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 25, 2022)

You can use any non-Bluetooth gamepad/joystick by enabling usbhid by Thread howto-enabling-multimedia-keys-gamepads-joysticks-for-desktop-usbhid.84464.

Is there a reason you asked about webcamd specifically?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 25, 2022)

For some reason the new stuff dont seem to be good for me or its have something to do with wine/sdl2?

I see that xb360gp pickups my controller on boot automatically but then the game cant find it anymore so i have to replug it so that uhid takes it.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 25, 2022)

SDL and Scummvm have either their own drivers or subsets of drivers. When I previously tried them, the gamepads they supported varied.

Once a driver is loaded, the dev permissions have to be set, and some programs do this automatically while sometimes it has to be done manually. Webcamd sets hardware permissions. Antimicro is an exception, that it doesn't set dev permissions and somehow works as long as the hardware is recognized and loaded by a driver.


----------

